# Harbor Freight Arrow Saw?



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Very similar to the Micro Mark saw I have. I'm sure you could put a cut-off wheel on it instead of the saw blade. I know mine cuts brass tubing no problem with the saw blade. I bought mine at a garage sale for $15. At MM its $60 some. $30 bucks a good deal. Should do the job. Good find...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I build a saw table with one of these, works well I like it!


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) has these http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n82/handirifle/Arrowsawdisks_zps8182d2a0.jpg that fit perfectly on the screw for the blade, not the little step the blades fit on, but they work perfectly and are very reasonably priced. I THINK about $4 a pair but not sure now. They zip through the carbon arrows and cut clean.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks legit


----------



## Canerods (Apr 27, 2014)

handirifle said:


> OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) has these http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n82/handirifle/Arrowsawdisks_zps8182d2a0.jpg that fit perfectly on the screw for the blade, not the little step the blades fit on, but they work perfectly and are very reasonably priced. I THINK about $4 a pair but not sure now. They zip through the carbon arrows and cut clean.


Thanks for the link on the cut off blades... yep, that'd make it even nicer. The steel blades work, but probably will dull quickly.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

I've used this saw and it was a pos. First one burned the motor out just letting it spool up. Second one slows down so much during cutting it starts tearing out fibers.


----------



## Canerods (Apr 27, 2014)

Brendon_t said:


> I've used this saw and it was a pos. First one burned the motor out just letting it spool up. Second one slows down so much during cutting it starts tearing out fibers.


I noticed the motor slowing down on some youtube videos's showing it being used to cut arrow shafts. Mine cuts carbon arrow shafts will very little motor labor (the steel blade is brand new). The steel blade will dull quickly and certainly stress the motor. A fiber cut-off wheel would be a big improvement over the cheap steel blade it comes with.


----------



## ylomnstr (Mar 23, 2013)

I have one of these and it does struggle to cut the carbon arrows. I have to go slow otherwise it splinters. I wonder if a better blade would help? Anyone know where to get a better blade for this thing?


----------



## Canerods (Apr 27, 2014)

ylomnstr said:


> I have one of these and it does struggle to cut the carbon arrows. I have to go slow otherwise it splinters. I wonder if a better blade would help? Anyone know where to get a better blade for this thing?


In addition to what was mentioned previously, here's a cut-off wheel that should work:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006NDQKM/ref=biss_dp_t_asn


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Brendon_t said:


> I've used this saw and it was a pos. First one burned the motor out just letting it spool up. Second one slows down so much during cutting it starts tearing out fibers.


Spin the arrow shaft while cutting...Makes a difference in my opinion.


----------



## ylomnstr (Mar 23, 2013)

YBSLO said:


> Spin the arrow shaft while cutting...Makes a difference in my opinion.


How do you do that?


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2260272&p=1070324024#post1070324024


The link above has a picture of the cutting device I built...Notice how the arrow sits in a cradle and it can be spun.
The block and clamp are a stop so all arrows are cut to the same length.

There are others on here that I like better than my own
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2079527&highlight=arrow+saw+redruff

Good luck!


----------

